# Lionel 2333-20 with no shell



## turbine (Dec 22, 2009)

I am a newbie and not real familiar with all the model train nomenclature and other jargon so please excuse me for that. I have an old lower drive unit with two motors and no shell. It is marked on the base as "2333-20". Is it possible to mount a dummy shell on this to make it complete again. If not, does anyone have other advice?


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Turbine, welcome to the forum. First, forget the jargon issue and just get comfortable; no one worries about that. Any question is a good question. I don't run Lionel, but others on this site do. I'd check here for a replacement shell: http://www.lionel.com/customerService/ReplacementParts/index.cfm

Also, check back here in a while for answers from the O-gaugers. Best of luck!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Au Naturel*

This is a 2333. A NY Central has the same number.










If the motor looks like this, then get a 2333 shell . If you have dark wheel cover go with NY Central,if silver go with Santa Fe.. If the motor has a large black plastic piece to the right, go with a 2343 shell Santa Fe or a 2353 NY.


----------

